# Mixing Chit Chat



## KZOR (1/3/17)

Akash said:


> Some samples from @SMIST to try out


I also chose the Amarula and Cola. Would be interesting to hear your findings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/3/17)

KZOR said:


> I also chose the Amarula and Cola. Would be interesting to hear your findings.



Ive chosen Amarula and Tuti Fruti . cant wait to try the Amarula out.


----------



## Dietz (1/3/17)

KZOR said:


> I also chose the Amarula and Cola. Would be interesting to hear your findings.


Funny, that was mine too


----------



## Gersh (1/3/17)

Lol I also almost chose cola and amarula ,, instead went for amarula and tuti fruiti, and a surprise honey 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Akash (1/3/17)

@KZOR i chose the amarula and coffee. The cola was a lil thrown in treat which is always a nice touch.

Have tried the amarula now and its quite nice actually


----------



## Gersh (1/3/17)

Just to clarify ... these are not concentrates right ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/3/17)

Gersh said:


> Just to clarify ... these are not concentrates right ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Wayne said they ready to vape. So they have been mixed up already.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Akash (1/3/17)

Gersh said:


> Just to clarify ... these are not concentrates right ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yep they're ready to vape. Mixed at 5% 70/30 vg/pg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (1/3/17)

Gersh said:


> Just to clarify
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Think they are premixed to 5% already.
Put a drop on your finger and taste it. You will know.


----------



## Akash (1/3/17)

Thanks @Rob Fisher and humblest apologies for derailing the vape mail thread

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

